
Show HN: A Chrome extension that brings back stars on Twitter - reedk
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fav-forever/belacnojopafdobcknphjadpphldcpao
======
mkaroumi
Haha this is so fun. We want the star back!!! (or do we?)...

Anyways. You're now on PH:

~~~
mkaroumi
Oh... I saw now that you probably already know that. My fault!

